# Problems when Starting Up



## alex2008 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
  I have a Mac G4 desktop and I do not know what I did to it, but I cannot get it to start up.  While starting up, the progress bar underneath the mac happy face 9.1 logo, does not go any further than 1/4 of the complete progress and it stops completely.  I tried re-booting the system several times and no luck.  I must say that in my inexperience with Macs I messed around with extensions in one of the folders.  I do not know if that is what it caused the system not to start up again.  If anyone could give me a hand I would really appreciate it.  I must also tell you that being that this system was given to me out of the blue.  I do not have any software Cd's for it.  If you could refer me to a site where I could find some software for me to get the system to start up, I would really appreciate it..

Thanks,


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 4, 2008)

Restart and hold the shift key, this will disable all extensions and allow you to boot up.

Do you have OS X on your machine? If so, restart holding the x key and hold it till OS X start window shows up. Then you can go to System Prefs/Classic, OS 9 and rebuild desktop from there. Might let you also fix the extensions issue.

You can also restart holding the command + option keys and rebuild the desktop as you restart OS 9.


----------



## alex2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks,  Unfortunately none of options worked for me. If there is anything else that I could do to get it to start up other than the options you gave me.. let me know I'm willing to try pretty much anything.

Thanks Again,


----------



## prepresscolor (Mar 10, 2008)

alex2008 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have a Mac G4 desktop and I do not know what I did to it, but I cannot get it to start up.  While starting up, the progress bar underneath the mac happy face 9.1 logo, does not go any further than 1/4 of the complete progress and it stops completely.  I tried re-booting the system several times and no luck.  I must say that in my inexperience with Macs I messed around with extensions in one of the folders.  I do not know if that is what it caused the system not to start up again.  If anyone could give me a hand I would really appreciate it.  I must also tell you that being that this system was given to me out of the blue.  I do not have any software Cd's for it.  If you could refer me to a site where I could find some software for me to get the system to start up, I would really appreciate it..
> 
> Thanks,


you might try to find the OS 9.2.2 upgrade on a CD and start from the CD and install the update. That may fix any messed up extensions or preferences you have.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2008)

alex2008 said:


> Thanks,  Unfortunately none of options worked for me. If there is anything else that I could do to get it to start up other than the options you gave me.. let me know I'm willing to try pretty much anything.
> 
> Thanks Again,



Boot up with your disc 1 system install disk (OS X). Hold the x key down with the dvd in the drive on restart. Then you can run a File/Open Disk Utility (repair permissions) and restart holding the option key and you can then choose your OS 9 installation and see if that boots up.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 11, 2008)

You can also use the OS 9 install disk to start up the computer (insert disk, restart computer, immediately hold down the C key). 

You can do a clean install of OS 9. You probably need to do this if you messed with the extensions. You probably trashed something you shouldn't have.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 11, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> You can also use the OS 9 install disk to start up the computer (insert disk, restart computer, immediately hold down the C key).
> 
> You can do a clean install of OS 9. You probably need to do this if you messed with the extensions. You probably trashed something you shouldn't have.



You can boot up Classic without extensions from within OS X's Classic System Preferences as well as rebuild the desktop.


----------

